# Chocolate mint



## Harry Cobean (May 20, 2012)

a couple of years ago,when i was on holiday with bolas & madge in miami we visited a herb & spice botanical garden that claimed(if i remember correctly) to have at least one variety of every known herb etc growing in it's grounds.i believe them,it was amazing!
one of the herbs we tasted was a choc chip mint.species not a hybrid,& it did taste just like an after dinner chocolate mint.
never seen it before or since until last week when i found it on the growing herbs section at tesco.bought a couple of pots.one for bolas's herb garden & one for my windowsill.
made a mojito on my return home to celebrate my find..the chocolate flavour was killer with the mint & lime!
never made anything else with this flavour mint(probably 'cos i'd "never seen it before or since"!),have any of you guy's?if so what?
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

Harry,

Mint herb comes in several varieties, one of them being CHOCOLATE MINT HERB and it is very common in Morocco. It is a native to the Mediterranean to my knowledge and possibly, Mexico as well, in which they employ it in MOLES, a spicy sauce which dates back to 1520 Mexican Convents where the Nuns utilised it in chicken stews with cacao, corn varieties, chili peppers, capisium varieties, potatoes, herbs and spices ... to serve the Spanish governing officials coming from  Spain.  

Interesting and pleased to hear that you all enjoyed Miami Beach. 
I had lived there for 3 1/2 years 1986- 1990. The beaches were lovely. The hurricanes were not !  

Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Harry,
> 
> Mint herb comes in several varieties, one of them being CHOCOLATE MINT HERB and it is very common in Morocco. It is a native to the Mediterranean to my knowledge and possibly, Mexico as well, in which they employ it in MOLES, a spicy sauce which dates back to 1520 Mexican Convents where the Nuns utilised it in chicken stews with cacao, corn varieties, chili peppers, capisium varieties, potatoes, herbs and spices ... to serve the Spanish governing officials coming from  Spain.
> 
> ...


thanks margi.loved miami.we were actually staying with friends who lived on the fringes of the everglades.never mind the hurricanes,watch out for the alligators.....this one got me in the nearby miccosukee indian reserve......
next time i'll leave the 'gator wrestling to them,but bolas did say"go on harry give it a go.....what've you got to lose"......a leg maybe?
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

@ Harry,

You two chaps, are a camp & a hoot !!! 

Actually, have you ever eaten alligator or crocodile ?  

Oh, yes, the Everglades area ... I had been many many years ago ... 

Looks like you had a blast. 

Kind regards and thanks for sharing.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Harry,
> 
> You two chaps, are a camp & a hoot !!!
> 
> ...


lost "an arm & a leg too" but that was in the reserve casino!tried alligator twice,once when i bit the sob back & once in a restaurant....didn't enjoy either,not my cup of tea
right,i'm going to polish me wooden leg & go out for the day..........
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

I have to be honest, I do NOT care much for reptiles ( I had frog legs once and alligator once) and I agree with you, this animal family it not my cup of tea; 

Nor would I ever eat a rodent family member ... Just a turn off for me ... I feel same about Kangeroo.

Insects are amongst another family of Fauna, I prefer to Abstain from ! 

I am quintessentially very open minded, however, there are just fauna groups that I prefer as choice, to refrain from. 

Margi.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 20, 2012)

Harry, I am wildly excited about the chocolate mint find in Tesco, I must get some. I have no idea what I will do with it, I just want it. Mojito sounds a good place to start though. 

Love Margi's description of you and Boney being a "camp and a hoot".

Definitely camp anyway.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

Good Afternoon Gravy Queen,

I have used chocolate mint herb in the following:

1. A chocolate Mint Herbal Infusion 
2. Hot Chocolate
3. Chocolate Mousse
4. Mojitos 
5. Essential Oil for Candles ( lovely fragrant aromas )
6. chocolate cupcakes or cookies ( your Macarons ! with choc mint icing ) 

It hails from the Mediterranean, and I recall Morocco as an important producer.

Perhaps, a dish requiring a sweet & sour aspect, for example a Chicken Tagine !


Hope this has driven your passions to the kitchen ! ha ha
Thanks for compliment.
Margi. 

Question, do you know Bolas and Harry ?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

*Harry: Moroccan Chicken Kebabs*

 I have a recipe which employs chocolate mint herb from Morocco. It is in a marinade, for the chicken pieces which are chopped  in kebab chunks in spices and the herb & liquid of choice, white wine or olive oil vinagirette ... 

Sounds very enticing ... and flavorful.

www.norfolklavendarco.uk ( they have this herb )

www.foodnetwork.com ( this USA website has some recipes with this herb ) 

If I have a chance later on today, I shall post it for you or Monday. It is basically a marinade for the chicken pieces and skewer them. It contains numerous spices as well. Grill or oven bake ... 

Kindest.
Margi.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 20, 2012)

A friend of mine, who now lives in Germany, makes a sweet-ish homemade wine infused with chocolate mint herb. The recipe she uses is similar to this one. It tastes almost exactly like a York Peppermint Patty.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

Steve,

This is lovely ... Have to try it and thanks for posting the link.

Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 20, 2012)

Gravy Queen said:


> Harry, I am wildly excited about the chocolate mint find in Tesco, I must get some. I have no idea what I will do with it, I just want it. Mojito sounds a good place to start though.
> 
> Love Margi's description of you and Boney being a "camp and a hoot".
> 
> Definitely camp anyway.


ooooooooh get 'er & knock me over with a feather duster,always room for one more queen....beeatch!
chocolate mint? wildly excited? you really DO need to get out more queenie!!
not all of the stores stock it,my local tesco which is allegedly the largest in europe doesn't,but it does stock growing pea shoots a la mustard & cress.i got my chocco loco mint at the horwich(bolton)store.easy schlep for you from the 'pool if you can't get it locally.up the m61 towards preston,can't miss it,next to bolton wanderers stadium
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

GQ & Harry,

Unfortunately, there are no Tesco or King Arthur establishments, however, then again, we have stunner Central Neighborhood Markets, which are not supermarkets. They are a combination of a Farmer´s Market with Butchers, Fish & Poultry Mongers, and one can even buy dried legumes / beans from the oak barrel and pickles in their brine from oak barrels ... They too of course have a Tabernita, tiny bars where one can have a wine or beer & Tapa or café & croissant or toast or sandwich, and rest a minute while shopping and going over list. They are kiosks and stalls ... with the seasonal and fresh daily goods of the day ... Prices are comparative.

Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> I have a recipe which employs chocolate mint herb from Morocco. It is in a marinade, for the chicken pieces which are chopped  in kebab chunks in spices and the herb & liquid of choice, white wine or olive oil vinagirette ...
> 
> Sounds very enticing ... and flavorful.
> 
> ...





Steve Kroll said:


> A friend of mine, who now lives in Germany, makes a sweet-ish homemade wine infused with chocolate mint herb. The recipe she uses is similar to this one. It tastes almost exactly like a York Peppermint Patty.


@ margi,look forward to that margi i love moroccan
@ steve looks good to me steve


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

*Moroccan Chocolate Mint Herb Marinated Chicken*

 Good Evening,

Here is the recipe that you have requested. Please feel free to adjust to your palate. 

Moroccan Chocolate Mint Herb Marinated Chicken Kebabs ... 

1 tblsp. Spanish Smoked Paprika ( sweet or piquant )
1 1/2 Teaspoons Cumin ground ( I grind from seeds ) 
1/2 teaspoon ground or fresh grated ginger 
1/2 tsp. cinammon ground 
Salt and Black Pepper to taste
3 chicken breasts skinless sliced into Kebab Chunks to be skewered
1/2 cup chocolate mint herb chopped finely
Cilantro Herb chopped finely ( a few sprinkles )
the juice of 1 Lime 
1 tsp. Honey of choice with herbs
Evoo ( extra virgin olive oil - light variety ) 

1. preheat grill at bottom of oven or an outdoor grill 
2. Blend all the spices and all the herbs in a blender until well combined
3. place the mixture in a large bowl
4. marinate the chicken breasts 1/2 hr. or so 
5. shake off excess marinade and put on metal skewers 
6. grill 

 Enjoy. 

*** Note: one can adjust the marinade time as well ... 

Kind regards. Ciao. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 20, 2012)

While I don't care for any of the mints in savory dishes, "Chocolate Mint" is one of my favorites. It's VERY easy to grow (as are all of the mints), but is best grown in containers or thoroughly confined because it is extremely invasive.

I have a large terra cotta pot of it on my deck that's been going strong for 2 years now. Delightful to brush against for the scent on a hot day, or to pluck a sprig to dunk into a cup of hot chocolate in the fall.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 20, 2012)

margi
definitely going to cook this,looks fab.only change i may make is to use skinless/boneless thigh meat rather than breast.
prefer the thigh in most dishes unless i'm cooking chicken schnitzel
thanks margi
harry


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 20, 2012)

@ Harry,

Sounds fabulous, and we can see you are a leg man ! Let us know how it turns out. 
Bacardi 1 even grows his own choc. mint herb. Cool. 

That is a great idea ... Unfortunately, I keep it light on indoor herb growing as we travel so much. 

Have a lovely evening and enjoy the Legs !! 

Ciao.
Margi.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 20, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> @ Harry,
> 
> Sounds fabulous, and we can see you are a leg man ! Let us know how it turns out.
> Bacardi 1 even grows his own choc. mint herb. Cool.
> ...


that obvious eh?


----------



## Bacardi1 (May 21, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> That is a great idea ... Unfortunately, I keep it light on indoor herb growing as we travel so much.


 
Actually, all of my herbs are grown outdoors - just in large pots on my deck.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 21, 2012)

I have some growing but I am waiting for it to get a little bigger before I start using it.

A friend chops it fine and sprinkles it on her vanilla ice cream. I will try this soon.


----------



## taxlady (May 21, 2012)

I bought some seedlings today and made sure to get some chocolate mint.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 21, 2012)

Bacardi 1, 4Meandthem and Tax Lady,

Firstly, living in the centre of a major Metropolis is the choice over BBQ and garden for herbs ... However, now you all have me thinking about growing some chocolate mint herb too ... I do have Basil, Oregano, Italian Parsley ... I love Basil and have several as, I use it so frequently as well as the other two. 

Prob is, we do not have a terrace ! We have a stunner terrace overlooking the Adriatic in Gargano, Puglia ... Perhaps, I shall plant it there ... It is so DRY in Madrid ... 

Thanks for contributing your thoughts too.
Margi.


----------



## 4meandthem (May 21, 2012)

Margi,
All you need is a window sill. The smell is pretty good! I keep catching my boy pulling off leaves to smell.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 22, 2012)

I grow my hard herbs in an old urinal


----------



## Somebunny (May 22, 2012)

Chocolate mint is fabulous, great to add to hot chocolate.  It is however very invasive.  I would probably keep it contained to a pot.  Mine got so out of hand that I had to get rid of  the majority of it  I have never used it in a savory dish, but might give it a try.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 22, 2012)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> I grow my hard herbs in an old urinal


morning bro' henceforth picking herbs shall be known as "taking the p*ss!"
i'll bring the chocolate mint on saturday
hope the weather holds,looks set til next week anyway
love to madge
harry


----------

